# Requiem for a nightmare



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 4, 2010)

Greets!
So i finally got Requiem, and maaan...does it sound nice 
THis is litteraly the first thing i did with it, using Requiem only.

However, im curious...i thought the polysustain chant thingys were supposed to be timesyncd, somehow? Cuz as of now...it does not respond well to any other BPM`s other than the prerecorded ones, so im puzzled to how one should work in other Bpm`s besides 100 and 140?

Anyway,. perhaps its worth a listen for someone, feel free to leave comments offcourse.

Thanx for your time.

http://www.box.net/shared/ofrfv8sim4


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 4, 2010)

requiem light or full?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah sorry, Requiem Light.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 4, 2010)

The choir sound is nice. The thing that bothers me is the more the piece goes on the more the end of notes cutting off in mid air becomes apparent and a mechanical effect starts. With orchestral accomp the lack of legato wouldn't be as apparent. The high soprano note, I think Bb, didn't sound convincing. I'd say it's a bit ambitious, even for any choir. But some very nice moments, it's just for me I think you could get away with about 15 sec of it, after it's where it gets more apparent. But that's like a lot of libraries too.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 4, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Dec 05 said:


> The choir sound is nice. The thing that bothers me is the more the piece goes on the more the end of notes cutting off in mid air becomes apparent and a mechanical effect starts. With orchestral accomp the lack of legato wouldn't be as apparent. The high soprano note, I think Bb, didn't sound convincing. I'd say it's a bit ambitious, even for any choir. But some very nice moments, it's just for me I think you could get away with about 15 sec of it, after it's where it gets more apparent. But that's like a lot of libraries too.



Right, yeah...indeed, i wouldnt have written anything like this exposed without the orchestra for any other choir lib...but you know, when theres a new lib in the house one tends to get a little bit too ambitious, i realize there is quite the learning curve to get this sounding right 

THe High soprano...got a little too much cc crossfade going on here...also, i think perhaps it is stretched in the library itself..., which would increase the artificiality.

But still, i do like this choir sound...altho working with phrased prerecorded stuff is kinda difficult , you get all kinds of timing weirdness going on.

Anyway...there IS legato in Requiem u know...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 4, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Dec 04 said:


> Anyway...there IS legato in Requiem u know...



You mean between the words you can do legato? But I suspected of hearing some, just wasn't sure.

Then I guess it's just more tweaking.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 4, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Dec 05 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Sat Dec 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway...there IS legato in Requiem u know...
> ...



yes, altho it is artificial legato.
However...the phrases are locked in tempo untill the last syllible, which is then looped.
So even with legato its kinda hard to get the phrasing and timing right, still.

But you are right, needs way more tweaking...i only had the lib for one day, and this is the very first thing i did with it  

When i find the time i will look at some of the things u mentioned here, thanx for listening.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the writing. There are a number of things that need work - let me know if you would like some suggestions.

"i only had the lib for one day, and this is the very first thing i did with it"

If that's the case, this is a very good first effort.

Cheers.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 4, 2010)

Yo, sure...that would be appriciated, thanx.

Yeah indeed this is the very first and only thing i wrote with Requiem so far, I usualy try to work out a new lib with a few short pieces like this to get a feeling for what can\cant be done, so please...go ahead, i know u had the lib for some time if i can recall correctly?


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 4, 2010)

i like it. its good. easily could work to picture. 
even more if there is an orchestra behind it 

only thing that threw me off was the very end... that final scream-like cres thing was kinda ruff . 

besides that, very nice.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 4, 2010)

gsilbers @ Sat Dec 04 said:


> only thing that threw me off was the very end... that final scream-like cres thing was kinda ruff .



I guess that was also part of the excitement of trying it on the first day. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 5, 2010)

Yo, updated the link with a new version.

Riff:
Thanx for that, u know...the thing that put me off a bit with requiem in terms of cc-ing, was that it seems to go from LOUD to LOUDER, lol...so in fact i was simply not going far enough into the F layers.

But thanx for that introduction to the world of midi editing anyway 

As for EQ...well, for now i didnt do that, but when i integrate Requiem into my template, it will kinda solve itself, i have pretty well functioning template that includes choirs as well, so it should be a relativelly small task to incorporate this as well.

This being REQ LIGTH, there are no mic positions to balance, unfortunatly.

Im still undecided if i should upgrade at some point, right now i dont see what REQ Pro offers that justifies 600 dollars additionally.

But anyway, hopefully this new version is better, still some things i could improve offcourse, and the reverb is simply a generic Convolution, for now.

Peace.


----------



## rJames (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Pzy, AFAIK Requiem does just go from loud to louder. I'm with you there.
I wish it had more volume dynamics with cc1. If I could figure out how to do it myself, I would.

That's my biggest complaint with your cue. Better dynamics...I'm not sure it's possible although I'm pretty sure you could tweak a bit more out of it.

I like the way requiem is eq'd as it is. I believe that's why it cuts as well as it does.

Requiem is a great sounding lib but I'm not sure it can stand To be so bare.


----------



## rJames (Dec 6, 2010)

That is a nice demo.

Is there a cc that controls volume? I have been through the manual a few times but I'm used to cc11 being "expression" as in individual volume control per Kontakt channel.

Unluckily cc7 controls volume for the entire set of Kontakt instruments. Is there a way to control volume per patch without instantiating one Kontakt per patch?

Colin did have a few moments when he went very quiet.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 6, 2010)

Ed: nah...theres always timemachine...altho that kinda sounds a bit sucky, it can work for small tempo variations ---altho it struck me that i might not be able to , since this is locked in kontakt, i have to check on this asap :/

Mr.Tonehammer: yeah , thanx..and i agree completely...but i realy think its very possible to get Requiem to a point where the mockup can stand to be fully exposed, altho im not there quite yet

But i have a very important question for you, one i have been meaning to ask for a long time.
Pay attention, its very important:

How come you spell your name Troels? 
I mean, instead of the standard nordic variation of Truls? It has me quite puzzled , u should know.

In the eventuality that it has been modified to accomodate our happy American campers, i am truly impressed with your extended courtesy, and shall hence be known as "Ahmoend" from now on 

yeah that Demo is quite lovely, puts mine to shame....thanx for reminding me  arrrrr


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 6, 2010)

That sounds much better Pzy-Clone. Nice tweaking!

I think you could still improve a few notes here and there where I hear an abrupt end of notes. People often do that mistake with a crescendo leading to another note. if the end of the cresc is too strong your next note should start just as strong, otherwise you have to reduce the last part of the cresc. on the first note. to match the start of the 2nd, except for an effect you'd want, but that's difficult to make it sound natural, and even then there is a bit of a decay before going to the next note. At the end I heard a few like that, and somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been meaning to say this, but each time I posted I forgot. 

Isn't the hiss a bit loud? On my speakers it stands out a bit much I find.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a pretty scary title!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah ..are you suggesting i should change that as well? 
I could re-baptise it " Requiem For Guy Baccos" if you want?

hehe but anyway, im soo done with this piece, i spendt way more time posting here about it than i did on the actual demo..lol.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 8, 2010)

Just thinking, would make a good title for a horror movie.

Not ready for my own requiem yet. :oops:


----------



## paoling (Dec 10, 2010)

Good job Psy! I really like your piece...! And this is the first time I have the chanche to listen to Colin demo. WOW. Requiem, in my opinion, is the only one tool on the market that let you create a so convincing choir sound. It could sound limiting to use only premade phrases, but I don't see the why I should be able to write my own lyrics if at the end the sound is very poor. The simple approach of tweakable phrases, that is present also in TH singers' libraries, it is for me and for now the only one way to get a realistic vocal sound.


----------

